
What killed Smalltalk and could it kill Ruby? - _pius
http://litanyagainstfear.com/blog/2009/05/06/railsconf-2009-robert-martin-keynote/
======
pedalpete
I'm not familiar with Smalltalk, but I find it interesting that the author's
concern for the future of Ruby code is that it is 'just too easy to make a
mess'. This seems to be the common argument as to why Ruby is better than PHP.

